# connection pipes



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

I have been thinking of buying a set of kooks long tube headers and I was wondering if i had to buy the connection pipes for them to work with my vehicle. As for now the car has a stock exhaust system. Since i live in California would it be better to get the catted connection pipes for $400 or to get the offroad pipes for $300 and try to find somebody to fudge it when smog time comes around.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Since you live in Cali you can't (legally) put longtubes on your car, there isn't one produced that is CARB approved. The only header that is approved is the JBA's.


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

do you think that the catted connection pipes would help out with the smog problem. I had jba headers on my s-10 but i keep hearing that i will be getting more hp and torque out of the long tubes as opposed to the shorties.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

While I don't live in Cali I've heard that if you don't have CARB #'s on your mods you can get into some deap crap, as far as the cats helping with emissions, yes they do. 
You will get more power out of the longtubes, but, if you're going to get into trouble with the law, it may not be worth it.


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

guess you are right. i have always wanted long tubes, but i guess that is not going to happen.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Don't underestimate the JBA's, together with their catted connection pipes they are a good (smog legal) alternative.:cheers


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

on the gravana website they are stating that changing the ignition wires is necessary, but on jba's website there is nothing of this sort mentioned. is this some attempt from gravana to sell more jba wires or is the jba website neglecting this fact. i just read jagyro't post about dissconnecting the steering shaft and i wondered if I would have to do this with the jba shorties.
I had to do it with my s-10 and I hope I don't have to do it with the goat.


----------



## kerno (Apr 6, 2006)

As you probably know, the California Highway Patrol occasionally sets up their roadside dyno and does random roadside testing. That program comes and goes with funding, but it seems to be back on at the moment. So while I'd hesitate to run catless, the question is if they'd pickup on the long tubes when they look under the hood, which they always do. My guess is that they would. But, what's the probablity of you getting stopped in one? I think fairly low, but I also understand that it can get ugly if you do. Then again, if the car passes the sniffer with the long tubes and the cats, you may get sent on your way with no hassles, but it can be one of those things that always nags at you. I'd run a front plate and I'd try to keep the exhaust quiet, so you have less chance of being "chosen". 
The check points are preceded by a large diamond shaped "survey crew" sign, But every one of the signs I've seen has been way too clean for any road survey crew. They also pick four lane roads so they can cone off the right lane for the testing and they have to have room for their equipment truck to park next to the testing dyno rollers. 
I'd love to know the real hp and torque difference between the long and short tubes with high flow cats. I've always felt that headers kill some bottom end torque, but I've only ever owned what would now be termed as long tubes. I'm probably going to to the short tubes because I frequently wind up driving around in the 9 to 3:30 time periods the CHP seems to choose. The consensus is that the short tubes don't do much but I've yet to see a back to back test between them and the long tubes. My goal is the Magnuson, a better cam and the best heads I can get, combined with the short tubes and low restriction midpipes. I will probably wind up spending more and make less power than I would with non-A.R.B. compliant parts, but I don't want to be a pedestrian because they called a flatbed to confiscate the car.


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

So does the CHP stop cars at random to inspect it???? 

What if you are in a hurry, but not speeding of course, for a job interview and they make you miss it and then you don't get the job because they were screwing around looking at this person's car trying to find headers or what ever??????? J/K

Andrew


----------

